# Duas comemorações: Anne e a Revolução dos Cravos!



## Vanda

Bonita data, hein, Nanon? Viu que deu até título de romance?!

Aos lusos: nós entendemos o que é ficar livre da tirania. 
Um dia todo vermelho com rosas (Anne) e cravos (lusos) para vocês!


----------



## swift

Qué pedazo de título, sí. Me encanta.

Para el prólogo, una biografía de nuestra heroína. Un primer capítulo que enganche, con un misterioso jardinero obsesionado con los claveles... Pero me estoy distrayendo. 

Feliz día, Anita y que lo pases muy bonito. Con arepitas y música, de ser posible.


----------



## Nanon

Queridos amigos:

Con arepas no sé, pero hoy me estoy dando una fiesta con el hilo del tedio. Tremendo regalo. Pero tendré que volver a trabajar, y les aseguro que no me aburro.
José, ya que tienes todos los ingredientes para escribir una novela ¿te animas?

Eu estava com dez anos naquele dia. Alguém da minha família deve ter dito: "Vai lembrar para sempre". Coisas do destino... 

Mil beijos!


----------



## marta12

Parabéns Nanon, um resto de dia feliz. 
Um beijo para ti.

Nunca poderei esquecer a alegria, o ter estado em cima de um tanque no Largo do Carmo e as balas pelos oa ares que partiam do Convento, os militares que nos queriam ver longe dali, sem ainda ninguém, nem nós civis nem eles militares, ter percebido que com tanta gente no meio deles, Marcelo Caetano não se defenderia, não haveria um banho de sangue.
E mais tarde as flores nas mãos deles e nos canos das espingardas; flores de todos os tipos, apesar de terem sido os cravos que ficaram na memória.

Beijinho pela lembrança.


----------



## Carfer

Como dizia o Chico Buarque, 
"_Foi bonita a festa, pá__fiquei contente_
_ainda guardo renitente_
_um velho cravo para mim._

_Já murcharam tua festa, pá_
_mas certamente _
_esqueceram uma semente_
_nalgum canto de jardim."_​
Hoje choveu e ventou todo o dia em Lisboa. É, a festa murchou. Mas ao menos, enquanto esperamos que essa sementinha germine, festejemos a Anne...e a vida.


----------



## machadinho

⚘✿
Parabéns, Nanon! Parabéns, Portugal!


----------



## Outsider

Muitos parabéns, amiga Nanon, e bom 25 de abril a todos!


----------



## Nanon

Onde está o botão de "emoção" para todas essas mensagens?
Beijinhos!


----------



## anaczz

Um grande beijo, Anne, desejando tudo de muito bom nesse seu novo ano de vida!
Quanto ao 25 de abril... Germinem, sementinhas, germinem!


----------



## Macunaíma

Um abração pelo aniversário Nanon!

48 is the new 30!


----------



## olivinha

Parabéns, Nanon. Que bela ocasião para comemorar o seu dia!
Beijos,


----------



## Vampiro

Querida Nanon, llego un poco tarde, pero con un gran abrazo para ti.
Espero que hayas pasado un lindo día.
Besos.
_


----------



## Nanon

Ollie y Vampiro: nadie llega tarde. Los abrazos y besos _"no tienen horario ni fecha en el calendario"._ Aquí les van los míos.


----------

